# So i said... screw that wire harness



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

Took the battery out...
Took the headlights off...
Knocked the grill frames off...
cut the 9007 off...
cut the 2 3 prong's off harness...
Wire nuts + 3 prong + stock wires(mixed with 2 cups of elec tape)

=

New 3 prong projector headlights!!!!

Thx for the help guys, i saved over 100 dollars doing it myself!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

what the fuck are yout talking about?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> what the fuck are yout talking about?


I'm thinking he put halos in.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I'm thinking he put halos in.


Shithead style


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Shithead style


thats nice to say  like youree one of god's perfections yourlsef


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

i kinda made a new thread an i ment to reply tp the wow..... thread :-(


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Now Now girls.... Get back to the subject.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> thats nice to say  like youree one of god's perfections yourlsef


hehehehe


----------

